# Christmas Markets - Where and Why



## mandyandandy

We are doing Cologne again this year for 2nd time, because we loved it and as there are 6 of them in the one city we obviously didn't get to see them all in a day last time. 

Visiting Brugge on the way back, we know its not the best but we love the place anyway. 

Just thought it would be a good heads up for those going over for the first time. 

We will miss Aachen and Monschau as they have always been favourites. 

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy

I am guessing no one else is going to any of them then, will be quiet over there if that's the case. 

But more for me to buy   

Mandy


----------



## GEMMY

SWIMBO has decided that we won't go this year, means my cheap cigars and wine will suffer too. 8O 

tony


----------



## MikeCo

mandyandandy said:


> I am guessing no one else is going to any of them then, will be quiet over there if that's the case.
> 
> But more for me to buy
> 
> Mandy


Tried it once and went to Valkenburg and then Aachen.

To be honest it's a long way to go to see most of the same tat that you can see at your local garden centre.

Mike


----------



## ob1

Monschau, what a quaint little place and one that most people have missed out on going by the negative response when we suggest a visit.

Ron


----------



## Stanner

ob1 said:


> Monschau, what a quaint little place and one that most people have missed out on going by the negative response when we suggest a visit.
> 
> Ron


We went in 2011

I'm afraid that "quaint" and "little" just about sums it up

The m/home parking/stelplatz was expensive clogged with cars and a steep walk from the market areas which troubled me at the time because I was getting over a knee operation.

There didn't seem to be much stuff there that you couldn't buy almost anywhere and the market was scattered over a mixture of indoor and outdoor locations some distance apart.

Yes the village is very pretty and photogenic but that's all and it's not really enough.

If I was passing by I, might call in, but I wouldn't make a special trip.


----------



## Stanner

List of German Christmas activities here.

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/


----------



## InfaRed

I see its possible to book a site at Valkenburg and Aachen. What do people do?


----------



## Stanner

InfaRed said:


> I see its possible to book a site at Valkenburg and Aachen. What do people do?


At Valkenburg we've stayed at Den Driesch which is on the hill over one of the cave complexes and a shortish walk from both of them they also sell entry tickets.

You can have a full pitch or one of the motorhome "overnight" pitches which a cheaper but with metered EHU.

http://www.campingdendriesch.nl/en/p_tarieven.lp

Get there and pitch up as soon as you can, that allows enough time for the afternoon and evening to be spent in the markets and the town.

It means you don't have to pay extra for the extortionate parking charges in Valkenburg.

We've stayed there twice and never seen it close to full - certainly not the m/home spaces.


----------



## Nethernut

Must admit to being biased - Berlin was the first place we lived in Germany over the Christmas period and the markets there will always be my favourite. Not necessarily for what can be bought, although Chalottenberg has some lovely local stuff, but for the atmosphere. There is something about Germany pre Christmas and over Christmas that is magical! Everyone is happy and enjoying the festivities rather than feeling pressurised into the buying frenzy! 
The market round the Gedachtniskirche (Blue Church at the top of the Kurfurstendamm) has more food and drink stalls than junk stalls! The atmosphere there on a Friday night in December is brilliant.


----------



## mandyandandy

We loved Monschau been 3 times and found loads to buy there, the indoor market an excellent place on your way down to the market. Have to agree about the Aire being cramped but we have never not got on, last time we went no cars all motorhomes on there. 

Valkenburg is one place we want to go but could never find anywhere close enough to stay to thanks for that. 

We had a great time at Munster, stayed on the aire just outside and caught train in, a bit of a walk from Aire to station but flat ground, only people on the aire both times we have been. Great shops as well as huge market. 

Interesting the different views. 

Mandy


----------



## p-c

Hi
Love Cologne but have very little experience of others. Not going this year unfortunately. Next time we go I want to get the train to Bonn to have a look there. Have not been in the MH we usually take the car, family and hotel it.
I agree it is a long way to go and Birmingham is our local stop gap as a lot of the stalls are German.
I totally disagree about the PROPER German markets only having garden centre tat. They have great Christmas bits and atmosphere. However you do need deep pockets for some decorations etc. I emphasise German markets as we went to Lille once and that was just another tat market.
p-c


----------



## fatbuddha

we'll be in Dusseldorf towards the end of November parked up at the Messe for a major medical exhibition (world's largest as it happens) so will take the usual visit to their Xmas market and have a few mulled wines. always worth a visit to that


----------



## satco

here you fin a listing of xmas markets in whole Germany

http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-deutschland.de/schleswig-holstein.html

Jan


----------



## Burneyinn

mandyandandy said:


> I am guessing no one else is going to any of them then, will be quiet over there if that's the case.
> 
> But more for me to buy
> 
> Mandy


We're going to Valkenburg, staying at Stadscamping Den Driesch then probably onto Aachen.

Have tried to book stellplatz at Koln, but no reserved places left for the dates we want. Haven't yet decided if we will just chance it or not.

It's the first time we've been to any so just want to soak up the atmosphere and maybe buy a thing or two!!


----------



## Stanner

Burneyinn said:


> We're going to Valkenburg, staying at Stadscamping Den Driesch then probably onto Aachen.


You can do Aachen by train from there or you can do Koln by train from Aachen - it is cheaper (for 2) than driving there and parking and the markets are very close to the Hauptbahnhof and cathedral.

When will you be at Valkenburg?


----------



## InfaRed

I was thinking of staying at Aachen and getting train to Valkenburg at the end of November early December. Sounds like its just take a chance and you will probably get in.


----------



## raynipper

Try these in France.....................................

http://guide.voyages-sncf.com/artic...1P2_1310_295730_EDITO_NOEL_-2065819653#search

Ray.


----------



## satco

one of the most famous north german x-mas markets is found in Lubeck (town at the baltic shore)

http://www.luebecker-weihnachtsmarkt.de/en/

site is multi-lingual

Jan


----------



## teemyob

We don't do anything to any place, we just visit!

We had a nightmare last year in Cologne, involving a German couple in their motorhome, the Police and the management at the Stelplatz.

We had to leave in the end and saw nothing of the Koln Markets.

I booked into Köln stelplatz this year to ry again. But the Managers can be very picky with who they allow to book and on what dates. It is not on a first come first served basis for the 15 reservations that they claim on their webpage. Regulars get first dibs, any other Germans next and so on... if you turn up on spec for the remaining places, you will be very lucky to get a space at peak times, very very lucky.

So, I have cancelled and we are going to try Valkenburg, going to Aachen by train to visit the thermal baths.

It is not just about the Christmas markets (if you want that kind of stuff, you can buy it for a fraction of the price at a lille place in Rüdesheim - all year). A piece of wooden Christmas craft we saw in Brugge for €125 my Daughter bought two of for €30 and I though that expensive. 

It is more about the journey, Auchan on the way, couple of nights at an Aire in France. Spending time with your other half, family and friends. Seeing new places, eating and drinking. Different cultures, Time away from work and the phone ringing. Exercise or relax, your choice.

Can't wait...........

TM


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Christmas markets*

We have booked in at the site at Valkenburg 4th -8th Dec. Really looking forward to the trip. Good idea re taking the trains to other markets. I'm nearly sure that the boss will let us do it!!

Neil


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Christmas markets*



NeilandDebs said:


> We have booked in at the site at Valkenburg 4th -8th Dec. Really looking forward to the trip. Good idea re taking the trains to other markets. I'm nearly sure that the boss will let us do it!!
> 
> Neil


Did you book at Den Driesch or Camping Cauberg?

I did notice that on the Diresch picthes you pay a one off fee for Electricity. Camper overnight stays are metered.

But there is another note on the winter camping that states.......

"We must also point out that only gas heating is permitted!!"

Does that mean...

*You cannot use the electricity to heat?
*No Noisy Generators?
*No Noisy Diesel heaters?

Anyone know?

TM


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Christmas markets*

We have booked in at Den Dreich. As far as the heating goes, we would use the gas anyway. It is only for a few days, who cares!

Neil


----------



## blaine

We have done the Christmas markets a number of times.
Arrived in Valkenburg in the evening, what a magical site with the masses of Christmas lights. Thoroughly enjoyed it and then on to Achen which was equally impressive. The stellplatz was overflowing far more vehicles in there than should have been. They told us to park in the leisure centre car park which we did, soon to be followed by umpteen other motorhomes. The car park was soon full but the locals seemed quite relaxed about it.
We have been to Cologne and a few others I can't remember but feel we have done them to the max.
One point I will say, we went to Mons Belgium before doing the markets and found a number temporary shops packed with all the decorations, ceramic candle holders, wooden toys and decorations at a fraction of the price on the markets. Needless to say we stocked up there. The town is also very interesting.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Christmas markets*



NeilandDebs said:


> We have booked in at Den Dreich. As far as the heating goes, we would use the gas anyway. It is only for a few days, who cares!
> 
> Neil


I have had the definitive response from the horses mouth at Den Driesch.

*You cannot use the electricity to heat?

"Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"

*No Noisy Generators?

"Unfortunaly, generators are not allowed"

*No Noisy Diesel heaters?

"Diesel heaters are no problem."


----------



## Telbell

Hi Mandy. I see you're not all that far from Birmingham,. How about a couple of nights at a CL or CS and spend some of the travel money you'll save at this massive Christmas "Frankfurt" market.

Genuine German stuff to buy -yes a bit more expensive than over there (but only a bit) and you'd save loads on travel costs.

Great atmosphere and well worth considering


----------



## teemyob

Birmingham!

Where is the nearest CL/CS campsite/stelplatz/aire I can walk to the markets from please?.

TM


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Christmas markets*



teemyob said:


> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"


You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.

PS on the full pitches - how could they tell? 
Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.


----------



## Telbell

teemyob said:


> Birmingham!
> 
> Where is the nearest CL/CS campsite/stelplatz/aire I can walk to the markets
> 
> Yrs I know the threads in "Germany touring" but just thought I'd open up the debate a bit.
> 
> So I'll say again. Birmingham is every bit as good as Monschau, Aachen, Cologne and Valkenberg and we've done all those. As Mike said. "Same tat .... wherever " just that it's cheaper from most places in uk to get to Birmingham than the other places. They even have a railway station there just round the corner from the market :lol:
> 
> Only an opinion of course :wink:


----------



## teemyob

Telbell said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birmingham!
> 
> Where is the nearest CL/CS campsite/stelplatz/aire I can walk to the markets
> 
> Yrs I know the threads in "Germany touring" but just thought I'd open up the debate a bit.
> 
> So I'll say again. Birmingham is every bit as good as Monschau, Aachen, Cologne and Valkenberg and we've done all those. As Mike said. "Same tat .... wherever " just that it's cheaper from most places in uk to get to Birmingham than the other places. They even have a railway station there just round the corner from the market :lol:
> 
> Only an opinion of course :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I may just save up for the train when My Daughter comes over from Qatar next month. Be it on your head!.
> 
> Where is best to head for?
> Is it the Centre of the city?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...


----------



## teemyob

Prices!


----------



## Telbell

teemyob said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birmingham!
> 
> Where is the nearest CL/CS campsite/stelplatz/aire I can walk to the markets
> 
> Yrs I know the threads in "Germany touring" but just thought I'd open up the debate a bit.
> 
> So I'll say again. Birmingham is every bit as good as Monschau, Aachen, Cologne and Valkenberg and we've done all those. As Mike said. "Same tat .... wherever " just that it's cheaper from most places in uk to get to Birmingham than the other places. They even have a railway station there just round the corner from the market :lol:
> 
> Yes New Street station City Centre. Market just a short walk. Genuine German market mainly from frankfurt I think.
> May be worn trying for a cheapue overnight at hotel,
> 
> Yes. New Street London station çity Centre. They're in process b of doing it up. Market is just a short walk. May be worth trying to get a cheapie overnight hotel room.
> It's a genuine German market, from Frankfurt I think,.
> 
> Only an opinion of course :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I may just save up for the train when My Daughter comes over from Qatar next month. Be it on your head!.
> 
> Where is best to head for?
> Is it the Centre of the city?
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Telbell

Not sure what happened there TM. 
Hope you got the gist of my reply which got tucked within yourquote somehow


----------



## Sideways86

Telbell said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birmingham!
> 
> Where is the nearest CL/CS campsite/stelplatz/aire I can walk to the markets
> 
> Yrs I know the threads in "Germany touring" but just thought I'd open up the debate a bit.
> 
> So I'll say again. Birmingham is every bit as good as Monschau, Aachen, Cologne and Valkenberg and we've done all those. As Mike said. "Same tat .... wherever " just that it's cheaper from most places in uk to get to Birmingham than the other places. They even have a railway station there just round the corner from the market :lol:
> 
> Only an opinion of course :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree a little but I have never seen (yet) 11 kilometres of underground stalls bars and restaurants and a town xmas parade on Wednesday and Saturday in good old BRUM
> 
> Not really Valkenburg is it!!
> 
> Sorry not convinced!
Click to expand...


----------



## rocky1968

*MARKETS*

we are of to the berlin markets next Friday.staying in berlin for the week.


----------



## teemyob

*city fans*

Any Man City Fans taking their Wives/Partners to Munich?

TM


----------



## rocky1968

*Mm*

Man who?


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Mm*



rocky1968 said:


> Man who?


LOL

No response anyway!


----------



## Burneyinn

Stanner said:


> Burneyinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you be at Valkenburg?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late reply, we will be there 9/10/11 Dec then onto Aachen, looks like we will miss some of you, but please say hallo. I'll put Mhf sign in the window. We always up for a natter!
Click to expand...


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Christmas markets*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.
> 
> PS on the full pitches - how could they tell?
> Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.
Click to expand...

Only what I am going off from the reply to the enquiry I made direct with the site.

Maybe the odd van they can cope with. But if everyone suddenly draws 2.3kW each, maybe the site can't cope.

TM


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Christmas markets*



teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.
> 
> PS on the full pitches - how could they tell?
> Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only what I am going off from the reply to the enquiry I made direct with the site.
> 
> Maybe the odd van they can cope with. But if everyone suddenly draws 2.3kW each, maybe the site can't cope.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

It is quite a modern site with up to date equipment the EHU points on the m/home park are state of the art metered (coin-op) units.

I would guess that electric heating is not allowed on the unmetered campsite pitches because it uses more leccy that they've allowed for in the pricing.

Electric heating was no problem on the m/home pitches last year - provided you had enough euros to put in the slot.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Christmas markets*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.
> 
> PS on the full pitches - how could they tell?
> Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only what I am going off from the reply to the enquiry I made direct with the site.
> 
> Maybe the odd van they can cope with. But if everyone suddenly draws 2.3kW each, maybe the site can't cope.
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite a modern site with up to date equipment the EHU points on the m/home park are state of the art metered (coin-op) units.
> 
> I would guess that electric heating is not allowed on the unmetered campsite pitches because it uses more leccy that they've allowed for in the pricing.
> 
> Electric heating was no problem on the m/home pitches last year - provided you had enough euros to put in the slot.
Click to expand...

Thanks Stanner.

Does it just take €uros?

TM


----------



## Stanner

*Re: Christmas markets*



teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.
> 
> PS on the full pitches - how could they tell?
> Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only what I am going off from the reply to the enquiry I made direct with the site.
> 
> Maybe the odd van they can cope with. But if everyone suddenly draws 2.3kW each, maybe the site can't cope.
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite a modern site with up to date equipment the EHU points on the m/home park are state of the art metered (coin-op) units.
> 
> I would guess that electric heating is not allowed on the unmetered campsite pitches because it uses more leccy that they've allowed for in the pricing.
> 
> Electric heating was no problem on the m/home pitches last year - provided you had enough euros to put in the slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stanner.
> 
> Does it just take €uros?
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Anything smaller and you spend a lot of time outside if you have the (electric) heating on.
:wink:


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Christmas markets*



Stanner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot use the electricity to heat?
> 
> "Unfortunately, no electric heating is allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> You can (we did last year after a miscalculation on how much gas we had left) on the motorhome pitches where EHU is metered and I think it still worked out cheaper than the extra charged for un-metered EHU on the full pitches.
> 
> PS on the full pitches - how could they tell?
> Our Truma works off gas and/or mains and the only way of telling is to look at the position of the selector dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only what I am going off from the reply to the enquiry I made direct with the site.
> 
> Maybe the odd van they can cope with. But if everyone suddenly draws 2.3kW each, maybe the site can't cope.
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is quite a modern site with up to date equipment the EHU points on the m/home park are state of the art metered (coin-op) units.
> 
> I would guess that electric heating is not allowed on the unmetered campsite pitches because it uses more leccy that they've allowed for in the pricing.
> 
> Electric heating was no problem on the m/home pitches last year - provided you had enough euros to put in the slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stanner.
> 
> Does it just take €uros?
> 
> TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything smaller and you spend a lot of time outside if you have the (electric) heating on.
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Just noticed it is a whopping 52p per kWh. Bit steep that.

I only pay about 14p at home!

Shall be making good use of our re-fillable alugas.

TM


----------



## Stanner

As I said anything less than Euros and you spend a lot of time outside.

The EHU posts are very hi-tech and probably take a lot of paying for. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

Burneyinn said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burneyinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When will you be at Valkenburg?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late reply, we will be there 9/10/11 Dec then onto Aachen, looks like we will miss some of you, but please say hallo. I'll put Mhf sign in the window. We always up for a natter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you may have turned up today and we are in-front of you ?
> 
> Out all day tomorrow but will say hello if we catch you .
> 
> Think you sent out with the dog today ?
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...


----------



## teemyob

Stanner said:


> As I said anything less than Euros and you spend a lot of time outside.
> 
> The EHU posts are very hi-tech and probably take a lot of paying for. :wink:


Dropped lucky

Previous occupier left €5 on meter (goes off after a lengthy time of non connection mind)

TM


----------



## aldra

We spent Christmas in Prague one year

The markets were good

Christmas day was lonely

Manchester has a huge Christmas market

Traders from the whole of Europe 

I think we will settle for that this year

I just want German sausage :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Stanner

teemyob said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said anything less than Euros and you spend a lot of time outside.
> 
> The EHU posts are very hi-tech and probably take a lot of paying for. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped lucky
> 
> Previous occupier left €5 on meter (goes off after a lengthy time of non connection mind)
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

I used 8 different hook-up points last year.

One needed 3 leads connected like a daisy chain................. :lol:

Those little green lights show up nicely in the dark. :wink:


----------



## orridge

We are heading to Bruge on the 20th and then two nights in Vallenburg. Will get train to Aachen whilst we are there.


----------



## pneumatician

According to Midlands news last night Germans are delighted about the success of Birmingham's Christmas market. 
It means the stallholders are not in Germany adding to their disruption.

Apparently somewhat chaotic in Brumagum this weekend.


----------



## teemyob

*Train*



orridge said:


> We are heading to Bruge on the 20th and then two nights in Vallenburg. Will get train to Aachen whilst we are there.


Warning!

You cannot pay at the Rail Station in Valkenburg for your train tickets with Mastercard or any type of VISA Card, debit or credit. You can pay by Maestro. You can also pay by coins but will need a fair few as the return is around €15+ Each.

We were behind two couples who were together in a foursome, trying to buy tickets. So we decided to stick together and if we got any hassle off train inspectors, we would offer our excuses and pay.

We boarded the train and chatted, turned out they were all motorhomers but were staying in a hotel as they had heard the access to Den Driesch was tight.

Anyway, we got off without paying. Having changed at Heerlan.

On the way back, we bought a ticket at the Aachen Station at the automatic booth that accepted most cards inc AMEX , notes and coins. There is also a ticket desk. We did get our tickets checked by inspectors on the Train.

As we approached Valkenburg, we heard a lot of laughter from the next carriage. It was the aforementioned hoteling motorhomers. Turned out, they thought they would try their luck and chance not buying a ticket for the return journey.

However, they had been on an earlier train than us and were already merry. But they saw some ticket inspectors coming and got off at a station before valkenburg before they were rumbled. Just about made it form all accounts and ended up in a bar and more drinks. Eventually buying a €2.60 ticket and joining our train.

Never asked if the were on MHF!.

You know who you are :lol:

As for Aachen, I was not too impressed with the Markets. We had a nice meal in a Family Run Greek/Turk Restaurant and a stopped in at a friendly bar facing the Station on the way back.

If it Helps.

We got a train to Heerlan, then on to "Aachen Hbf" (Aachen Hauptbahnhof ( Means main Station in German)).

If you use the Machine at Valkenburg, you need to select Abroad and the Dutch Spell Aachen "Arken"

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## orridge

Thanks for the info @teemyob very helpful.

I understand its better to approach The campsite from the top of the hill otherwise its a very tight approach.

Cheers Guy


----------



## teemyob

orridge said:


> Thanks for the info @teemyob very helpful.
> 
> I understand its better to approach The campsite from the top of the hill otherwise its a very tight approach.
> 
> Cheers Guy


It is not tight, it is impossible for anything bigger than a compact van to enter from downhill. I did a U turn in the road, but you can turn around if you go further up the hill.

When you get to the top, park on the Motorhome service point if it is free and walk up to reception.

TM


----------



## InfaRed

There is a sign telling motorhomes to carry on up the hill and use the roundabout so that you approach the turn as you come down the hill.
My satnav brought me into the campsite from the right direction so no problems.


----------



## Sideways86

Never try and do a 180 degree turn when approaching from up the hill, do as the sign says and go up to the roundabout and back down

I agree you will not get around the turning at all, great site and brilliant town with the parade on Wednesday and Saturday nights it has a lovely feel to the place


----------



## InfaRed

*Den Driesch Campsite*

This was taken at the beginning of December. As you can see it was quite busy but it was a Saturday and the procession is in the evening.
Kerstmarkt Gemeentegrot was for us the better of the markets and Kerststal Wilhelmminagrot Sand Sculptures worth a visit.
Ian


----------



## Stanner

Absolutely packed out last night, we arrived at about 12:30 and got just about the last fullservice pitch - the camping car spaces were all gone.

Den Driesch really do milk the "Valkenburg" market to within an inch of it's life though. 

A full-service (Comfort) pitch is nice and spacious with a very level hardstanding. Each pitch has it's own dedicated service post which supplies EHU, water, grey water disposal and cable tv - and costs 48.50€/night.

Now for that sort of money you wouldn't expect to be asked to pay for much else would you? Well wifi is 2.50€/30mins 5.00€/day and if you want to use their showers that requires a 0.70€ jeton. A slight touch of taking the P!55 in my humble opinion.

Still 24hours parking that close to the town centre would cost more so I guess they think they are doing you a favour................. :roll:


----------



## Glandwr

Went to the medieval christmas market in Ribeauville, Alsace yesterday. The most dramatic and interesting I have ever been to and I have been to a few. Even had the 3 kings riding down the main street on camels! 

Only on for the one weekend, no rip offs or tat, really good. Too many camping cars for the aire so they opened the municipal campsite to provide free parking for 70 plus vans, all apart from us french. even then there were vans everywhere. 

Dick


----------



## orridge

You can book the camping car sites at Den Driesch in advance over the Christmas market period. I think we are paying e50.50 for two nights next week.

Coming from New Zealand we dont have this kind of Christmas thing going so it will be an experience anyway.


----------



## InfaRed

Stanner said:


> Absolutely packed out last night, we arrived at about 12:30 and got just about the last fullservice pitch - the camping car spaces were all gone.
> 
> Den Driesch really do milk the "Valkenburg" market to within an inch of it's life though.
> 
> A full-service (Comfort) pitch is nice and spacious with a very level hardstanding. Each pitch has it's own dedicated service post which supplies EHU, water, grey water disposal and cable tv - and costs 48.50€/night.
> 
> Now for that sort of money you wouldn't expect to be asked to pay for much else would you? Well wifi is 2.50€/30mins 5.00€/day and if you want to use their showers that requires a 0.70€ jeton. A slight touch of taking the P!55 in my humble opinion.
> 
> Still 24hours parking that close to the town centre would cost more so I guess they think they are doing you a favour................. :roll:


Location, location, location.


----------



## GEMMY

It's one place That I wouldn't bother with again, the procession is nice though.

tony


----------



## teemyob

We enjoyed it, very much. Paying €21 pn and someone left us €5.40 on the bollard!.

They charge €1 for 90 litres of water at the Motorhome service point. But it is easy to fill up from the taps around the site or shower blocks. In-fact, if you are back to back with a Comfort pitch, you can throw a hose over. I did when empty or a trip to shower block with drum/watering can.

My Wife did notice a Motorhome parking sign near the army barracks. But not sure exactly what it was and some way out of town.

TM


----------



## Stanner

InfaRed said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely packed out last night, we arrived at about 12:30 and got just about the last fullservice pitch - the camping car spaces were all gone.
> 
> Den Driesch really do milk the "Valkenburg" market to within an inch of it's life though.
> 
> A full-service (Comfort) pitch is nice and spacious with a very level hardstanding. Each pitch has it's own dedicated service post which supplies EHU, water, grey water disposal and cable tv - and costs 48.50€/night.
> 
> Now for that sort of money you wouldn't expect to be asked to pay for much else would you? Well wifi is 2.50€/30mins 5.00€/day and if you want to use their showers that requires a 0.70€ jeton. A slight touch of taking the P!55 in my humble opinion.
> 
> Still 24hours parking that close to the town centre would cost more so I guess they think they are doing you a favour................. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Location, location, location.
Click to expand...

They know it, know it, know it and coin it, coin it, coin it. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

Anyone at den driesh that lives near me ?

They owe me €10

Tm


----------



## Burneyinn

teemyob said:


> I think you may have turned up today and we are in-front of you ?
> 
> Out all day tomorrow but will say hello if we catch you .
> 
> Think you sent out with the dog today ?
> 
> Trev


Yes that was us, sorry only just got some wifi. Now at Ypres. Catch you another time.


----------



## teemyob

Burneyinn said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have turned up today and we are in-front of you ?
> 
> Out all day tomorrow but will say hello if we catch you .
> 
> Think you sent out with the dog today ?
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that was us, sorry only just got some wifi. Now at Ypres. Catch you another time.
Click to expand...

Said Hello to your Co-Pilot as she was taking the dog out.

Safe Travels.

TM


----------



## Stanner

teemyob said:


> Anyone at den driesh that lives near me ?
> 
> They owe me €10
> 
> Tm


Did you leave without getting the deposit back on your pitch plate?


----------



## Stanner

Burneyinn said:


> Now at Ypres.


You must have arrived just after we left at 10.30 yesterday.


----------



## Burneyinn

Yes, we arrived about 12.30. Leave tomorrow, will probably overnight at Gravelines ready for tunnel Thurs morning.


----------



## Sideways86

I am back at Den Dreisch in April I think for The Amstel Gold Pro Cycle Race

Cant wait


----------



## GEMMY

http://www.cyclosport.org/event/19-Apr-2014/Netherlands/amstel-gold-race-tour.html

don't forget your tricycle, without stabilisers this time, Is Brads dad joining you. :?: :roll:

tony


----------



## Sideways86

GEMMY said:


> http://www.cyclosport.org/event/19-Apr-2014/Netherlands/amstel-gold-race-tour.html
> 
> don't forget your tricycle, without stabilisers this time, Is Brads dad joining you. :?: :roll:
> 
> tony


Hi, I didn't realise Tommy Cooper was still alive


----------



## GEMMY

Did you say something . last time you uttered I put you on an ignore list ( you are No2) where I put all ignorant know it all assholes.

tony

have a nice day :roll:


----------



## Sideways86

GEMMY said:


> Did you say something . last time you uttered I put you on an ignore list ( you are No2) where I put all ignorant know it all assholes.
> 
> tony
> 
> have a nice day :roll:


what a first class over opinionated tit you are, still no background to your profound bull****


----------



## Sideways86

Don't bother me again I had enough the other night thanks


----------



## Stanner

GEMMY said:


> Did you say something . last time you uttered I put you on an ignore list ( you are No2) where I put all ignorant know it all assholes.
> 
> tony
> 
> have a nice day :roll:


 

You're No.1 on your own ignore list - that's novel................... :?


----------



## Sideways86

Stanner said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say something . last time you uttered I put you on an ignore list ( you are No2) where I put all ignorant know it all assholes.
> 
> tony
> 
> have a nice day :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're No.1 on your own ignore list - that's novel................... :?
Click to expand...

That man is a total plonker he should stay off the sherry lol


----------



## GEMMY

Stanner I'd never put you on an ignore list..........love to hear the communist viewpoint always. :roll: :lol: 

they're such a laugh :lol: 

tony


----------



## Stanner

The trouble with you Gemmy is that you accuse anyone to the left of Ghengis Khan of being "communist" when you don't even begin to know the meaning of Communist and the difference between that and Socialist or even Liberal Democrat.

You are the perfect personification of "Ignorant" in the true sense of the word - you will never understand, because you don't want to understand. 

If you had one more brain cell you'd be an Amoeba :wink: 


Why let any form of rational thought get in the way of a good knee jerk?
:lol:


----------

